# I want to become a dog trainer.



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I've decided I really really want to get certified as a dog trainer. The only thing is the cost. I want to go to the Karen Pryor Academy, tuition is $5300. I don't think dog training programs qualify for student loans. I could take a personal loan I guess, but I do already have quite a bit of debt from getting my undergrad. I know that with the way things currently are, I'd never be able to save up the money to go (I'm pretty good with money but I do have quite a few bills).

I really just feel like I need to do something. If I went to Grad school, my debt amount would climb. So either way I'm going to have to bite the bullet at some point the near future. The thing with Grad school is, I have no idea what I would go to school for. I know I still want a career working with animals, but I'd like to do anything from animal behaviorist to wildlife biologist and those schools are few and far between.

Anyone have any advise? Anyone who is a certified dog trainer, were you able to get loans?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

you could try offering your services as an un-certified trainer for a deent price in your area, let people know your going to become certified,plus it would help give you experience.

as far as loans go i have NO CLUE! im wanting to go to becomeing a dog behaviorlist thru ABC (animal behavior collage) there fee is only 3000 tuition.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I looked at ABC and Jean Donaldson, but I really prefer the Karen Pryor Academy. I want to get into clicker training. The Jean Donaldson is a bit cheaper too, but that program is completely online, I think a bit of hands-on experience is a plus.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would start training somewhere, either apprentice with a trainer whose methods you agree with, get a job at a training place whose philosophies you agree with, even start out at petsmart, and save up. You'll start gaining experience, make money, and if you're any good you'll get yourself some loyal clients who will take multiple classes and recommend you to others, maybe follow you when you move on to other training facilities or start your own service. Whenever you are able to afford Karen Pryor's Academy go for it. I know someone on another forum who did it and it looked like she had fun.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Not the same but when I attended grooming school I just got a personal loan from the bank. School loans are a pita, and the people borderline harass you. The personal bank loan is working much better for me. Although because I wouldn't be working while in school I had to have my mother co sign to say if I didn't pay it back she would. I just find the bank easier to deal with then the people in the student loan sector.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

go to grad school, graduate, find a job. work the job and save money
for dog training school. will the dog training school let you make payments?


----------



## Fern (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey Lauren. 

I've been a dog behavior consultant and trainer for 5 years now and have to say that if dogs are your thing, then I would go for it. There are a number of different ways to get certified (although that's not a requirement) and yes they can be quite costly. If clicker training is your thing then Karen Pryor is the best place to go if you can afford it. Any place that requires you to go there and gives you hands on experience will be more costly. I ended up going to ABC and thought it was very overpriced and didn't really prepare me for the real world of dog training. 

This year I created my own online dog training course that is everything that I wish I had when I stated - and it's about a third less than ABC. Now I'm obviously very biased here but I do think its the best online course (and the most affordable). But it's not clicker training. I don't really subscribe to any training style and something I would encourage you to do is keep an open mind and learn about all the different training styles to see what you like best. Although I'm not a clicker trainer I have worked with dogs that I used a clicker to train. Because I've learned a bit about it in addition to other training methods I was able to use whatever the situation calls for. 

You might want to go a more affordable route, get started and then if you feel the extra money and education is worth it do the Karen Pryor program. As I said, I'm biased to my own program but it's not for everyone. If you are someone who really wants hands on training, you are probably going to have to pay a bit more. You might be able to just learn the basics, work with some shelter dogs and then find a local trainer who is open to working with you. 

If you would like to discuss this further I would be happy to talk to you and help you find the right program for you. My email is [email protected]. 

The last thing I'll say is that there is nothing better than getting up every day and doing a job you love (and this is coming from a guy who's had 5 different careers). Follow your dreams and you can't go wrong. Best of luck to you.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> go to grad school, graduate, find a job. work the job and save money
> for dog training school. will the dog training school let you make payments?


But for what? I don't have a clue.

Yes you can make payments but they are way too much for me.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm a little late to this thread, but I just wanted to give some advice. 

Don't spend your money on a "dog training school". There is no such thing. There are certain reputable certifications (e.g. CPDT) that you can get when you have enough experience. 

Work on getting experience. This is what will give you a dog training job. Find a mentor with whom you agree with (in terms of methods) and shadow their classes for a few years. Works towards being an assistant trainer with that mentor. With that experience, you will be able to get a job at a club after which you might get enough hours to get certified. 

Another way you can get certified (potentially faster) is apply to Petco or Petsmart. They will train you (not in clicker training though, you will have to educate yourself!) In a few years, you can apply for a certification (like a CPDT). 

I would highly recommend going to seminars, talks, workshops, etc. by professionals. Meet people, expose yourself, participate in discussions.

There is no graduate school out there that will train you to be a trainer. This has to be accomplished at a "lower" level through experience. 

Good luck! 

(I have a BS in neuroscience, BS in animal science, MS in behavior analysis, getting a PhD in behavior analysis, and just submitted for the CPDT - was too poor to do it earlier!)


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I was just going to say... is there a REAL Dog Training Certification from the perspective of State or National Endorsement(like being an FAA certified Private Pilot). I actually don't think there is...

Don't mean to split hairs on this but I do think its relevent to be cautious when implying that some people are "Certified" and some people are not.

I believe you could hang a sign in front of your house this afternoon titled "Professional Dog Trainer" and start your business. Note-I'm talking strictly about being a Dog TRAINER. I do think there are certifications/degrees for being a Behaviorist.


All that being said, I think its important to decide what you believe is the correct way to train. IE-we have a very, very succesful Trainer in our area. Lots of people use him. Even had a close friend use him. Next thing I know, she's coming home with choke collars and shock collars. I would have a real hard time using those types of methods.


I have looked into Dog Training and exchanged emails with both ABC and the Karen Pryor Academy. Both were pretty helpful though I found ABC more versed in putting a hard sell on you which kind of put me off. The lady I dealt with at Karen Pryor Academy was awesome, very kind, very helpful and didn't try to sell me on anything. When I spoke with her, they didn't really offer a basic foundations course. They were more structured on Intermediate/Advanced type training. She did tell me that they were working on a Basic Foundations course to offer to those just beginning.... funny, I just checked on their website and they do indeed have it now. 

Good luck. Very Noble, admirable profession. But I'm guessing not easy to make much money. Doesn't mean you can't do it though. Just be careful to go into crazy debt numbers.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't take a class from a person who hasn't either graduated from the Karon Pryor academy and been teaching for years or a CPDT-KA. Certified Professional Dog Trainers have to teach over 200 hrs as the primary instructor in classes. Being able to pass some paper tests and online courses doesn't get you hands on skill in teaching classes. The CCPDT (Certification Council of Professional Dog Trainers) is the only independently owned testing company that the world of dog training has to offer. When you go to a school and they certify you based on their own teaching and techniques, of course the school staff will be bias and pass you. Most schools who offer distance training like the Karen Pryer Academy only make you go through a few months of online courses and a couple of work shops. 

It takes a couple of years in my opinion, of training and assisting, before you are really competent enough to teach your own classes. 

I'm not saying that Karen Pryor is not a good trainer, just that I don't believe that the Karen Pryor Academy adequately prepares students for the real world of teaching classes.

So, no I don't think you should teach classes until you find a mentor who can teach you how to teach people to train their dogs.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The theories of training are great to learn but you really should handle lots of dogs before you teach. It is so helpful to learn timing, body language and communication and you can only do this by hands on work. it all seems pretty cut and dry on paper but in real life dogs so strange things and learning to anticipate behaviors is part of training and sets a really good trainer apart from an owner or poor trainer. Find someone who will mentor you and show you the ropes. You can also take classes and read by hands on is invaluable. if you find someone really good all their experience is yours if you just listen. I wouldn't trade my internship for anything.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

In case anyone was wondering I decided to dive in head first! Classes started last week and so far I love it!!!!

I just re-read through some of these responses and realized many said don't do it. I have to say I'm happy I did. I plan to do an apprenticeship as soon as one opens up (there are only 2 trainers in my area where our methods coincide)...and I'm in the process of getting a part-time job at a doggy daycare.


----------

